# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  [MF] The Artist 2012

## danghoaqt

*Bộ phim đen trắng 'The Artist' đã dẫn đầu giải Quả cầu vàng với ba giải thưởng bộ phim hài xuất sắc, nam diễn viên xuất sắc, âm nhạc xuất sắc.* 














http://www.mediafire.com/?ezgb1sz5ki7vhgn



http://www.mediafire.com/?96stbppb9dpji34



http://www.mediafire.com/?samg52zspytfsir



http://www.mediafire.com/?f4u7b7lsa72c76b



http://www.mediafire.com/?vmaxoybat6ro9d1



http://www.mediafire.com/?gr63r201p1iswv3



pass:www.netkingvn.us

----------


## duhocbluesea

sao link die rồi bạn???????????????

----------

